# New Harness



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh the other thing I was going to say was that I wish the breeching was wider, however, by the time she is pulling anything that won't stop when she stops (stone boat or tire), I will have replaced it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That is VERY pretty! Love the details! Do the tugs slide from side to side, or are they fixed with those brass pieces?


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Greentree, yes they will. Any thoughts on value?


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Insanely jealous right now! :lol: That's a gorgeous harness. I do love the brass work.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

So, Incitatus, think I did okay, I paid $175 for it. I thought I scored, but wasn't 100%


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice! I think it was a good buy. You are right about the breeching, as nice and big as the breast collar is, the breeching is puny. I cant wait to see it on your horse. 
Nice to have a sliding back band, that is an upgrade for sure.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Fancy! It looks very elegant and slick. And it should be easy to replace breeching when the time comes, so that's not too much of a worry. 

A sliding backband is a bonus! I think my nylon harness has one, but my ComfyFit doesn't, alas.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

My friend just got a new one on ebay that looks like that. New was 140.00 I think it's the same because of the details on the saddle. I have not seen her bridle. It is very stiff and I don't think it is safe. It looks like it will break easily. If your is dry I would be very carefull and just stay on flat ground and light cart.
There is one that looks the same on eBay 119.00


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Churumeque, it does look very similar, at least I didn't have to pay shipping, so maybe it isn't too bad. The leather, after just one round of Leather Therapy wash, is very pliable and doesn't seem like it would break easily. Little bummed out now, but it is what it is. I want it mostly for training my filly, since I have started using the original one I bought for her on my Shire. It is a pain trying to adjust back and for each time I change horses. 

So much for my score, lol


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

nitapitalou.Don't sweat it. It is a fine harness for what you want it for. Just keep an eye on the stitching and the wear points. My first harness was a "made in India" harness and I used it for 15 years, till I upgraded. I just gave it to my cousin for ground driving her horse she is starting. I did tell her it is not for hitching as it is now 30 years old.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Breeching won't stop a tire or stone boat unless you use shaves with them. The breeching is the brakes for a light cart. I had a similar harness. The loop on the bellyband that allows the other band to move back and forth fell apart at the stitching. I had better leather scraps and was able to make a new one, a better one.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

I am not worried about the stoneboat or tire being stopped with the breeching, where I am ground driving her, if she stops pulling, the tire stops, same with the stoneboat, though she hasn't pulled that yet. Ground is loose enough and flat enough that there are no run aways  

I'll keep an eye on things, but it feels like good leather once I used the Leather Therapy on it. I will likely upgrade, even if it is holding together well after a couple of years, as I am not a fan of brass.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Photos????


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry Taffy! It has been crazy! We are hoping to have a bit of rain, so we are trying to get about 4 acres cross fenced, raked and seeded. Now, need to go out and do a rain dance! This weekend, I am hoping to hook her up to the little tire with the harness.


----------

